# GT 730 (GK208) Speicher Spannnung anheben



## PCGH_Willi (5. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin,

Ich hab grad ne gt730 mit gk208 core und 384 shadern da und wollte die Karte eben Benchen. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass die Karte nur 64 bit speicher Bandbreite hat  ich hab den Speicher takt nur um 150 mhz von 900 auf 1050 anheben können. Hat jemand ne ahnung ob und wenn ja wie man die speiche spannung ändern kann? (möglichst ohne hardmod ) 

Die gpu selber läuft mittlerweile mit knapp 1200 mhz  (stock: 902) bei 1.3125v anstatt 1.075 glaub ich (is das höchste, was der bios editor zulässt ) 
hier mal n vantage score mit gpu-z screenshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (für hwbot scores wird die cpu natürlich auch noch übertaktet, ist ja jetz nur zu demonstrationszwecken   und ja ich weis, vantage zeigt die 280, ist aber der score von der 730  )

die gt640 (gleiche karte nur mit 128bit) schafft um die 8k gpu score stock

gibts vill ne möglichkeit den bus hoch zu flashen? evtl hat die karte nen 128 bit bus und der is nur "abgetrennt" sind schließlich gleich viele speicherchips wie bei der 640 (4 stück a 256mb nehm ich an) was dann auch warscheinlich der gleiche bus wäre...

MfG: Willi


----------



## _vicious_ (5. Oktober 2014)

mehr takt wird nicht ohne anpassung der latenz möglich sein. 64 bit kannst du mit sicherheit nicht dazuflashen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (5. Oktober 2014)

_vicious_ schrieb:


> mehr takt wird nicht ohne anpassung der latenz möglich sein. 64 bit kannst du mit sicherheit nicht dazuflashen.


 
hmm, Ja das ist mir auch klar, deswegen hab ich auch gefragt ob man die ram spannung iwie erhöhen kann  

Ja hab ich mir schon gedacht, bloß das komische is, dass es die selbe karte nochmal in 128bit gibt (selber speicherhersteller, takt, gpu etc.... auch als gt730) deswegen hab ich gedacht, dass die vill blos via bios deaktiviert wurden


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Oktober 2014)

mach mal ein Bild der nackten Kartenvorder- und -rückseite. Vielleicht geht ja auch ein Pencilmod, wenn du nicht löten möchtest.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (5. Oktober 2014)

im Prinzip könnte ich schon löten, es scheitert nur daran, dass ich keinen lötkolben hab  bilder kommen gleich 

Edit: so hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hätte die karte vill noch n bissl sauber machen sollen


----------

